# Solved: Lion OS X



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I haver downloaded Lion from the Apple Store but cannot now burn it to DVD. It seems I should have located it before installing it. Can I still make a DVD of. Please can anyone help? Will Apple allow me to download it a second time?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

It appears you have to burn a DVD before you install Lion. Should it be of help to anyone else, if you need a new hard drive you can reinstall Snow Leopard from your discs and then the Apple Store will see you have paid for Lion and it is not on your computer. It will then let you download it again.


----------



## Jamkas (Sep 28, 2011)

You do not need to burn Lion to a DVD to install it. From what I remember when installing mine all I did was download it from the Mac App Store and follow the on screen instructions.

From my understanding you can make a USB or a DVD of the install. You can download it again from the Mac App Store, simply by clicking buy again or installed. Here is a simple tutorial on how to burn Lion to a DVD.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help but it appears it is too late after installing it. The only way to re-download it is to start up with Snow Leopard and then the Apple Store will see I need to update and not charge me again, for re-downloading it.


----------

